# Louis Comfort Tiffany



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 22, 2009)

- Stained Glass Peacock

The opalescent colored glass used in many stained glass designs was developed by Louis Comfort Tiffany. Tiffany was born on February 18, 1848, the son of Charles Louis Tiffany, founder of the famous jewelry store. Though he became famous for his lamps, vases, murals and windows, he also designed jewelry and, upon his father's death, he became art director of Tiffany & Co. 

He called the glass blown from his furnaces Favrile, after the Old English word fabrile, meaning hand-wrought. Many of Tiffany's pieces are exhibited in NY's Metropolitan Museum of Art, and in the Neustadt Museum of Tiffany Art (NYC).

Quote: "People are like stained-glass windows. They sparkle and shine when the sun is out, but when the darkness sets in their true beauty is revealed only if there is a light from within." — Elisabeth Kubler-Ross 

and if you're in the Orlando area - visit the Charles Hosmer Morse Museum of American Art (aka The Morse Museum) in Winter Park, Fl that houses houses the world's most comprehensive collection of the works of Louis Comfort Tiffany (1848-1933) including Tiffany jewelry, pottery, paintings, art glass, leaded-glass windows, lamps, and the chapel interior he designed for the 1893 World's Columbian Exposition in Chicago. http://www.morsemuseum.org/home.html

See this link for more info and pics of the Tiffany Chapel - it truly is amazing and well worth a visit. 


Richard


----------



## rsnash (Feb 22, 2009)

We visited the Morse Museum in January. Very well worth a visit.


----------



## KCI (Feb 22, 2009)

We'll be there in a week or so...thanks for sharing.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 22, 2009)

KCI,

If you decide to go to the Morse Museum also consider doing the Winter Park Scenic Boat Tour. The Boat Dock is about a mile from the Museum entrance
http://www.scenicboattours.com/

North Park Avenue is also a wonderful venue to stroll, window shop & or shop in the boutique shops and enjoy lunch and or dinner in one of the many restaurants on the street.

The entrance to Rollins College is at the start of North Park Avenue. For upcoming events at Rollins College, http://www.rollins.edu/

Also the Cornell Fine Arts Museum is on the Rollins Campus
http://www.rollins.edu/cfam/


Richard


----------



## rsnash (Feb 23, 2009)

You might also want to check out my Trip Report for additional, non-Disney, things to do.


----------

